# [SOLVED]Bluetooth problems

## unai001

Hi, im trying to configure gentoo in my laptop, but i can't go over a problem:

I have followd the gentoo-wiki bluetooth mouse guide, but i can't connect my bluetooth mouse to the laptop, i have emerged bluez-utils & bluez-libs and they are correctly instaled, i modified the /etc/conf.d/bluetooth file according to the guide, restart the bluetooth /etc/init.d/bluetooth (also rebooted) and then i modprobed the modules as the guide says. The problem is that when i start the /etc/init.d/bluetooth it gives this messages:

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                  [ !! ]

 *     Stopping hidd ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Stopping sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Stopping hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ !! ]

 *     Starting hidd ...

Can't open HIDP control socket: Protocol not supported                    [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                  [ ok ]

```

And when i run a hidd --search:

```
Can't open HIDP control socket: Protocol not supported

```

What am i doing bad?Last edited by unai001 on Sat Feb 09, 2008 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

First thing you should check is if your kernel supports the RFCOMM and HIDP profiles, i. e.

```
CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m
```

should be set in your kernel's .config file. Then make sure the appropriate modules are loaded (actually this should happen automatically on demand).

----------

## unai001

Ok, i solved it the problem was that the "bluetooth" and "hidp" modules werent being loaded, weird because i run "modprobe -v hci_usb bluetooth hidp l2cap

" as the guide suggested, but it didn't work, i had to modprobe bluetooth sn hidp separately :S

Thx

----------

